# Good and Bad news...Another update :(  *pics!*



## chubbydog811 (Mar 11, 2010)

I posted on the disease board a while ago - my doe, Cricket, cut her leg badly the end of January, she got better, got her stitches out, but then chewed her leg open again. I have been dealing with this for almost 2 months now...Her leg was looking AWESOME last week. I was almost completely healed, and the dead skin was starting to break off, but then I unwraped tonight...She must have twisted it in a bad way some time around Sunday, because when I checked her tonight, her skin was ripped all the way to the bone, almost all around her leg (meaning - only the skin on the front of her leg and bone is holding her hoof on, though it is not infected...new skin is actually growing)....
Now, the reason I am posting on this baord - She is due for kids around the 27th, though I think she is going to kid early - her udder is HUGE, her ligs are almost gone, and she is starting to act "off"...
I am absolutely devestated because I know what this means for her. I am not inclined to bring her to the vet with her being so close to due date...

Anyone have any advice? I cant handle it this week. She doesnt seem to be in pain, and I am keeping her leg stablized and cleaning out the wound every few days. 
I am going to let her kid, then bring her to the vet to see what they say (though I know that it is not going to be a good outcome). I know that they cant stitch it, and I'm assuming only amputation is reasonable now, which I bet is way more expensive than I can afford...

Is what I'm doing wrong? I'm not being selfish keeping her this way am I? If I am going to probably lose her, I dont want to lose her kids too!!  



I'm already blaming myself for this, I really dont want to lose her kids  She is my favorite of the herd, and the only goat that actually likes me...not just for my food...
*sniff sniff* I am very depressed now if you guys cant tell 

Edit:Forgot to add the good part - I felt kids kicking in Cricket's sister today, so should be kidding next week!! She's got a due date for the 16th!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't think you're awful at all.

You've done a lot to try and help her heal...it's not your fault she's a goat, and therefore finds creative ways to booger herself back up.

I'd offer supportive care until she kids.

I have never had an amputation done, but I would think a 'simple' amputation wouldn't cost THAT much...and I'd think with some time to adjust she could be ok, maybe not a breeder anymore, but a pet.

Whatever happens, don't feel bad.  You've done a lot for her.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh my. The only thing I can offer is hugs and well wishes. Sending your way.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, I feel a little better today about it.
She has been 3 legged since she got injured, and is doing pretty well, it's mostly the cost of amputation that I'm worried about. It would be very simple to amputate - she cut everything in her leg the first time she injured herself, so there literally isn't anything in her leg besides the bone and skin on the front of her ankle, but all the vets around us are rediculously expensive as it is.

After doing some research last night, I think we decided we will give her one more chance to heal naturally - I think we are going to try comfry (sp?) to help it grow back together, charcoal still for infection, and something else (dont remember what) for the pain. But quite honestly, I am still leaning toward euth. for her, but we'll see! Maybe my stupid little goaty will luck out...I hope...

It's going to seem like a long wait until she kids!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 12, 2010)

That is so sad.  

Maybe she will heal up. Sometimes amazing things happen. I hope her kids are healthy and born easily for you. 

I can commiserate with the expensiveness of the vet...my last vet bill was $500 for a vet to come look at a horse that was possibly sick, and then do nothing but take its temperature, tell me to keep an eye on it, and then she went home!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope she's getting something for pain now? Poor thing. How did she hurt herself in the first place? If there are only bones and skin, no muscle or tendons, would it be better to amputate now to avoid infection? I hope for the best..good luck.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 12, 2010)

Is her hoof cold? Is blood still getting to it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think you are a bad person at all. You seem to be doing everything you can for her. Animals can be so hard to care for when they don't understand not to touch things. Since she is your favorite, I can't blame you for wanting her to have her kids. Maybe the vet can give you an estimated cost on surgery after she kids. Then at least you would know if you can spend the money or not. Good luck with her and hope everything goes well with the kidding.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 12, 2010)

I know the feeling with the horses! That's why we bought a thermometer and banamine of our own...That is way too much money just for the to say watch them!! 

I'm not giving her anything for pain - she is only in pain when I rewrap, and it moves around (cant imagine that is very comfortable!) Though I do pack the wound with charcoal everytime I clean it and that seems to help.

The only problem I have with seeing what can be done now, is that she is so close to kidding, I dont want to stress her out (and an emergency call is $60). As I said before, I have that odd feeling she might go early as it is (she looks more ready than her sister who is due the 16th) and I really dont want to stress her out anymore than needed. She gets very stressed out on the car ride.
Her hoof is cold - when she first injured it, she cut the artery in half...not sure if they were ablt to piece that back together?

Anyway, when she first hurt herself - I had her, my 3 other girls, and a buck in a yard together...He kept jumping the fence, so I figured I would just leave him in there - I needed 2 of the 4 covered anyway. They were doing great together and were together about a month, but then one day, the buck got very aggressive - especially towards the girl who is now injured....Point being, what I think happened - I think she jumped up on the fence to look out, and the buck probably head butted her, she got her leg stuck, and either paniced or the buck kept going after her. Either way, when she pulled her leg out, it sliced from an inch below her knee, down the her ankle (to the bone)...through the artery and muscle/tendons...It wasnt pretty, and honestly, the only reason I didnt put her down was because the bone wasnt broken, and she was due to kid within the next month and a half...So I thought there was some hope that she would make it 

I have an odd feeling that when she got her stitches out, it wasnt actually healed, and I should have kept wrapping it to make sure it didnt open again...That's what I get for listening to the vet again!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 12, 2010)

That's what I am thinking I will do ksalvagno. But I know if I call right now, they will tell me I NEED to bring her in now...But I think I am doing the most that anyone could...I clean it out every few days, and it isnt infected... thanks


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 15, 2010)

Update!!: 
It looks like Cricket is getting VERY close to kidding...
Her udder is huge, her ligs are completely gone, her hind end is odd looking, her tail is arched...and the poor thing keeps setting her head on the wall and pushing...She keeps pacing around the stall and pawing with her bad leg. Then spreading her legs and stretching. She has that look like she wants to kid! And the poor goat - her kid/s is/are kicking like crazy. 

Nothing is leaking out yet, but she is very pink/puffy back there, and dialated. 

I am hoping to have kids within the next few days!!

I am going to be keeping a close eye on her anyway though, probably check every few hours starting late tonight.
I didnt own her the last time she kidded, so I have no idea what to expect from her!

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2010)

Hope it goes easy for all....Good luck!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, the day finally came that Cricket's wound got too bad...We went to rewrap her today, and her hoof/pasturn was no longer attached to her ankle. She was supposed to be due for kidding on Friday.
I knew this would come, I just wish it didnt come so soon...

They tried inducing her with no luck, so they went to a c-section. She had a single buckling in there...With cute little mancha ears just like mommy.

The actually had hope of Cricket staying alive, but she gave up, and died on the table. Now I have an orphaned kid..Who is VERY drugged up right now...I feel so bad! 

Anyway, I figured I would update...I'll probably get some pics tomorrow...I have a horrible headache right now...
Go figure, I have an accounting exam tomorrow too, and I cant remember anything I need to


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 23, 2010)

Ohh...  I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is. I just lost my favorite doe after kidding triplets. I'm taking care of her 2 surviving orphans. I wish you well and good vibes for your test.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks...I'm handling it better than I thought I would, but I know it will all sink in tomorrow and I'll lose it...So it goes...I'm hoping he wakes up soon...He's starting to perk up, but I really want to see a lively kid!

Anyway, thanks again...Good luck with your 2 kids too!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sorry about the doe, and I hope the little feller does well for you.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh that's sad.  At least the baby survived.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you loss. I know she meant a lot to you. 

Good luck with the little guy. I hope he does well.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks again guys...
He started perking up around 530am. Of course, before that, he insisted on "maa-ing" every half hour...starting at one (I am keeping him in a giant dog crate that I have in my room). 
This morning around 10am he started eating, and trying to walk. He got very frustrated when he found his legs still werent working. He was walking across the floor by 1pm. 
He is definitely a keeper - not just because he was from my favorite girl, but so far he has an amazing personality...He is very sweet...in a stubborn way 

Anyway, like I said in my last post, it is sinking in about my girl...Though the strong women in me is telling me to be strong and not give into having feelings...*sigh*

I'm still working on pictures...


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 26, 2010)

Finally got some pictures uploaded!! This little boy is a handful...He loves being a house goat though...He runs around with the dogs, then follows me around outside until he passes out 
The dogs have claimed his as one of them...They play with him, chase him when he runs, and let him curl up next to them when he sleeps 
I will also admit that he has been sleeping in my bed with me  (oh come on, like you guys wouldnt do it too!  The barn is way too cold, and far away to be getting up every 4 or 5 hours to feed him)











BTW - his name is Sammy


----------



## AlisonJ_SFW2 (Mar 26, 2010)

Awwww, bless him!  Look at his little ears!  LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 26, 2010)

The little guy is adorable. I'm glad he is doing so well for you!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 26, 2010)

Your doing a good thing Bless your heart!!!! He is adorable and just to cute!

Mossy Stone Farm

Pygora's and Nubians
Bantam Marans and Bourboun Red Turkeys


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 26, 2010)

He is precious!  Glad the dogs are adapting well to having him around.  

Sorry to hear about the mama, don't know what I would do if that were to happen here.  I'd still be bawling....


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks again guys!
The dogs absolutely love him! My lab protects him, the basset plays with and cleans him, and the labx sniffs his butt because he doesn't realize it's not a dog lol...

Of course, after all this, it's supposed to be cold the next week, so it looks like he will be a house goat for a while longer!

I'm still pretty upset about my Cricket, but I'm way to stubborn to cry about it :/ 

At leasy my baby is happy!


----------



## warthog (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Cricket, and it is OK to cry, I am sure most of us would too.  I know I certainly would.  Yes they may be animals, but they are also our friends and we love them, so go ahead and have a darn good cry.

Sammy is lovely, will you keep him for breeding?


----------



## freemotion (Mar 26, 2010)

So sorry about Cricket...do have a good cry in her honor, it is not a signe of weakness at all....and then go snuggle that adorable buckling!  (I'd put him in my bed, too....)


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ya, I thought of her as much more than just a goat, but it is in my nature to be the strong one :/

I'm not sure if I'll keep him for breeding - I really want to, but since he's going to be a spoiled bottle baby, I'm not sure if I would feel right keeping him in tact, then never petting or cuddling with him...My stomach has a hard time handling the buck smell as it is, and I'm thinking I dont want to be covered in it every day  
I almost think I would rather whether him, and be able to enjoy his company...And because I am planning on getting a LaMancha buck this fall if I can find one...


----------



## freemotion (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds like the best way to go.  Enjoy him thoroughly that way.  Smooch him for the rest of his life!


----------

